# [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #259 (05/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (30. März 2022)

Hallo, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 05/2022 (#259)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *06. April *im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits ab Freitag, den *01. April *bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk nicht zur Verfügung stehen, könnt ihr das Heft mit den *Links im Artikel* (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital.

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind stets bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!
*Eure PCGH-Redaktion*


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. April 2022)

Habe gestern schon das neue Heft bekommen.  
Leider kann man den Code für das Spiel nicht einlösen, da Code Seite Aktion abgelaufen anzeigt.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (3. April 2022)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Habe gestern schon das neue Heft bekommen.
> Leider kann man den Code für das Spiel nicht einlösen, da Code Seite Aktion abgelaufen anzeigt.


Probier den Code nochmal, jetzt müsste alles klappen!


----------



## h4rp00n33r (3. April 2022)

Als ich gestern die neue Titelseite gesehen habe, hat es mir doch ein wenig die Sprache verschlagen:
Wir erleben in Europa einen schrecklichen Angriffskrieg, wie es ihn seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gegeben hat und Ihr titelt mit "CPU-Attacke gegen AMD Ryzen" und "AMD greift Nvidia an"?
Habt Ihr das in der Redaktion vor der Veröffentlichung wenigstens mal thematisiert und bewusst dafür entschieden oder sind diese Schlagzeilen völlig unreflektiert auf die Titelseite gekommen?
Beides wäre irgendwie schlimm...


----------



## PCGH_Richard (4. April 2022)

h4rp00n33r schrieb:


> Als ich gestern die neue Titelseite gesehen habe, hat es mir doch ein wenig die Sprache verschlagen:
> Wir erleben in Europa einen schrecklichen Angriffskrieg, wie es ihn seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr gegeben hat und Ihr titelt mit "CPU-Attacke gegen AMD Ryzen" und "AMD greift Nvidia an"?
> Habt Ihr das in der Redaktion vor der Veröffentlichung wenigstens mal thematisiert und bewusst dafür entschieden oder sind diese Schlagzeilen völlig unreflektiert auf die Titelseite gekommen?
> Beides wäre irgendwie schlimm...


Ich verstehe, was du meinst und danke dir für dein Feedback. Hinter der Begriffsauswahl steckt keine böse Absicht unsererseits, viel mehr wollten wir die neuen Schritte der Hersteller kurz und prägnant benennen – wir bedienten uns am üblichen Konkurrenzvokabular und haben auf keine direkte Verbindung zum Krieg in der Ukraine abgezielt. 

Wir haben intern darüber diskutiert und kamen zum Schluss, dass die Begriffe allein als Titelseite eines Hardware-Magazins nicht direkt in dem Kontext gelesen werden würden. Dein Beispiel zeigt, dass wir da noch mal mehr in uns gehen müssen.


----------



## h4rp00n33r (4. April 2022)

PCGH_Richard schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, was du meinst und danke dir für dein Feedback. Hinter der Begriffsauswahl steckt keine böse Absicht unsererseits, viel mehr wollten wir die neuen Schritte der Hersteller kurz und prägnant benennen – wir bedienten uns am üblichen Konkurrenzvokabular und haben auf keine direkte Verbindung zum Krieg in der Ukraine abgezielt.
> 
> Wir haben intern darüber diskutiert und kamen zum Schluss, dass die Begriffe allein als Titelseite eines Hardware-Magazins nicht direkt in dem Kontext gelesen werden würden. Dein Beispiel zeigt, dass wir da noch mal mehr in uns gehen müssen.


Alles klar, vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung!
Ich hatte auch keine böse Absicht oder gar eine Verbindung zum Krieg unterstellen wollen. Ich war nur etwas "angefasst", da ich der Meinung bin, dass wir alle - gerade in diesen schwierigen Zeiten - nicht einfach "zur Tagesordnung" übergehen sondern ruhig nochmal innehalten und unser Verhalten (und unser Vokabular) auf Angemessenheit prüfen sollten.
Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas überreagiert. Aber in jedem Fall finde ich es gut, wenn Ihr hier für künftige Situationen sensibilisiert seid.


----------



## Firefox83 (7. April 2022)

moin! Angesprochen auf die Einleitung von Thilo, Ja ich möchte gerne als reiner Paperprintleser ohne DVD auch auf die DVD Inhalte zugreifen können. Die Spiele interessieren mich grundsätzlich nicht, aber das Zusatzmaterial wie z.B. die WaKü-Sammlung hätte ich schon gerne gehabt!

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit die DVD-Inhalte "Digital" für alle Abonnamenten freizuschalten?

Danke und Grüsse
Brennender Fuchs


----------



## der_yappi (10. April 2022)

Hatte mich auf den NAS-Artikel gefreut nachdem ihr dazu ja schon das Video hattet.
Aber irgendwie war da die Erwartung größer als das lesbare Ergebnis.
Für mich war das die niedergeschriebene Version des Videos...
Habe gedacht / gehofft das da mehr kommt.

Würde mir da mehr wünschen.
Macht doch mal ein Test dazu - welches NAS für wen, welche Hersteller, Software, Ausstattung / Möglichkeiten gibt es, etc.


----------

